# Word: Tabelle verkleinern, formatieren?



## maxx2003 (23. Oktober 2005)

HI

Irgendwie ist unbeabsichtigt die 2. erstellte Tabelle auf dem 2. Blatt größer, als auf dem 1. Blatt. D. h. die erstellte Tabelle ist doppelt so groß.
Der Text steht am unteren Rahmen.

Ich möchte aber, das der Text genau in die Tabelle passt.

THX

mfg maxx


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2005)

maxx2003 am 23.10.2005 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Irgendwie ist unbeabsichtigt die 2. erstellte Tabelle auf dem 2. Blatt größer, als auf dem 1. Blatt. D. h. die erstellte Tabelle ist doppelt so groß.
> Der Text steht am unteren Rahmen.
> ...



wie meinst du das? die zellen sind zu hoch, oder wie?


----------



## bierchen (23. Oktober 2005)

Also so richtig kapier ich nicht was Du willst ^^
Ein Bildchen würde da sicher helfen.

Die Größe der Tabelle kann man doch selber bestimmen und den Text muss man halt da reinschreiben wo man ihn hin haben will.     

Sorry


----------



## gruba (23. Oktober 2005)

> Tabelle



mmmmh, wofür war nochmal excel da? ich komm einfach nicht drauf....


----------



## maxx2003 (23. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 23.10.2005 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 23.10.2005 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Sry, ich meine die Zellen. _(Wort gesucht hab)_
Es ist eine Spalte und die Zelle ist zu groß.
Sry, hab mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber bei meiner seltenen Tabellenarbeiten...

@bierchen
Witzeleien sind unerwünscht.
Ich arbeite in Word mit Tabellen sehr selten und da ist es angemessen, wenn hier konstruktive Beiträge gepostet werden. Danke.


----------



## spider_fx (23. Oktober 2005)

gruba am 23.10.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tabelle
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmh, wofür war nochmal excel da? ich komm einfach nicht drauf....



naja, für viele ist excel eben ein tabellen-*kalkulations*programm...
da ist es nich unbedingt naheliegend dass man damit auch "normale" text-tabellen machen kann...


----------



## maxx2003 (24. Oktober 2005)

gruba am 23.10.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > Tabelle
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmh, wofür war nochmal excel da? ich komm einfach nicht drauf....


Mein Auftrag lautet in Word Tabelle und Text auf die Seiten zubringen.
Wozu Excel da ist, weiß ich auch.


----------



## bierchen (24. Oktober 2005)

maxx2003 am 23.10.2005 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Sry, ich meine die Zellen. _(Wort gesucht hab)_
> Es ist eine Spalte und die Zelle ist zu groß.
> Sry, hab mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, aber bei meiner seltenen Tabellenarbeiten...


Wenn Du mit der Maus über den Zellenrand gehst, dann solltest Du die Größe der Zelle durch Ziehen anpassen können.



> @bierchen
> Witzeleien sind unerwünscht.
> Ich arbeite in Word mit Tabellen sehr selten und da ist es angemessen, wenn hier konstruktive Beiträge gepostet werden. Danke.


Bitteschön.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2005)

einfach die ziele markieren (bzw. die wörter, die darin stehen), dann rechtsklick, tabelleneigenschaften, zele, höhe defineren, ggf. noch "genau" statt "mindestens" und dann halt den wert nach wunsch ändern.


oder direkt die ganze tabelle markieren und es somit für alle zeilen machen.


----------



## gruba (24. Oktober 2005)

> Mein Auftrag lautet in Word Tabelle und Text auf die Seiten zubringen.
> Wozu Excel da ist, weiß ich auch.



ach so, dann wars dir also zu einfach die tabelle im excel zu erstellen und ins word zu importieren. na hätt ich das vorher gewußt....


----------



## maxx2003 (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab schon versucht mit Ziehen etc., aber da scheint eine Formatierung in der Tabelle zu sein, die sich nicht verändern lässt.
Normalerweise ist der Text in der Zelle in der Mitte, aber ich glaub das kommt von dem Einscannen eines Textformulars. Da sind Tabellen enthalten.
Wollte mir etwas Arbeit ersparen, da ich noch etwa 5 Formulare bearbeiten muss.  
Jetzt ärgert mich die Formatierung der Tabelle mit den Zellen.


----------



## maxx2003 (24. Oktober 2005)

Herbboy am 24.10.2005 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach die ziele markieren (bzw. die wörter, die darin stehen), dann rechtsklick, tabelleneigenschaften, zele, höhe defineren, ggf. noch "genau" statt "mindestens" und dann halt den wert nach wunsch ändern.
> 
> 
> oder direkt die ganze tabelle markieren und es somit für alle zeilen machen.


Hat funktioniert.
Danke.

mfg


----------

